# DCCA/NEOCATS Catfish Challenge



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Deer Creek Catfish Association and NEOCATS are coming together to host our first Catfish Challenge. This will be an open tournament. 

The tournament will be held at Buckeye Lake on October 25th from 9:00am to 5:00PM 

Entry fee is $15.00 per person with 100% payout to top three teams. $5.00 from each team goes to the big cat pot. 

6-fish limit. Minimum length is 12". 

Teams can have up to 3 people (no age restriction) which means only 3 channels over 28" and 3 Flatheads over 35" 

Flatheads and Channels will be weighed together, but I hear chances of a flathead are next to none. 

Registration begins at 8am at Lieb's Island Boat Ramp. Here is a lake map. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Portals/9/pdf/lakemaps/Buckeye Lake.pdf 

There is no Horsepower limit on this lake.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Just a reminder about this. Everyone is invited to come out and have fun.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

First Place will take home this nice trophy donated by Down's Bait and Tackle in Logan, Ohio.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Deer Creek Catfish Association/NEOCATS Buckeye Lake Catfish Challenge
October 25th, 2008
The first get together between the Deer Creek Catfish Association and NEOCATS was something no one should have missed. Buckeye Lake is a beautiful area and despite the less than perfect weather, we all had a great time. Friday nights rain gave way to a dry Saturday that was mostly cloudy with a fairly stiff breeze. 19 boats launched out of Liebs Island at 9:00am in hopes of finding the right fish. Catching fish was not a problem, but for my team, we could find anything with any size. 11 teams weighed in their 6-fish limit for a total of almost 240 pounds.

Bringing home First Place was the team of Criss Sexton, Tom Long, and Phyllis Waldron with 31 pounds 8 ounces. First Place earned hem $200 and a $25 gift certificate from Bullet Bobber. Tom Long also caught the Big Cat for another $200 and a spinning combo from Buckeye Outdoors.
















Second Place was the team of Skip Martin and Cody Hupp with 27 pounds 14 ounces. They won $120.
















Third Place was the team of Rick Meissner and Tom Johnson with 25 pounds 10 ounces to win $80.








Fourth Place was the team of Mike Wahl, Albert Wahl, and Randy Keyes with 24 pounds 4 ounces to win $46.








Fifth Place went to the father/son team of David and David McCoy with 23 pounds 8 ounces.
http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z180/neocats1/2008 Catfish Pictures/5th.jpg
Sixth Place went to Danny Caudill(DCCA Director) and Sean Sansone with 18 pounds 4 ounces.








Seventh Place went to the father/daughter team of Mike and Alexis Adcock with an even 18#.








Eight Place went to Shawn and Mike Adcock with 17 pounds 8 ounces.

Ninth Place went to Joe Aucreman and Mike Mulrooney with 13 pounds 8 ounces.

Tenth Place went to Carl Myers and Jeff Arrington(NEOCATS Director) with 12 pounds 12 ounces.








Eleventh Place went to Jason Stanfield and Kenny Roberts with 11 pounds 12 ounces.








Twelfth Place went to Nathan Torres and Joe Varner with 4 fish weighing 8 pounds 6 ounces.

Thirteenth Place went to Bob and Tom Tullar with 3 fish weighing 4 pounds 14 ounces.


Six teams caught fish but chose not to weigh-in.

A special thanks to all of our door prize sponsors: Buckeye Outdoors, Down Bait, J&R Tackle, Clays Café, and Bullet Bobber.


----------

